# You get what you pay for



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So this GC has given me almost 2k on 5 different jobs in the past month of work because his guys are straight stupid. Here's another pic of the work I get to fix. You would think a 1.6 million dollar house would have better construction. 

The tub drain gasket was leaking and that was the only thing he wanted fixed. There was no silicon or putty but suprisingly only leaked when the tub was completly full. He didn't want me to touch any of the pipe as those ferncos weren't leaking. 

This guy would've saved alot of money by hiring better plumbers in the beginning.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> So this GC has given me almost 2k on 5 different jobs in the past month of work because his guys are straight stupid. Here's another pic of the work I get to fix. You would think a 1.6 million dollar house would have better construction.
> 
> The tub drain gasket was leaking and that was the only thing he wanted fixed. There was no silicon or putty but suprisingly only leaked when the tub was completly full. He didn't want me to touch any of the pipe as those ferncos weren't leaking.
> 
> This guy would've saved alot of money by hiring better plumbers in the beginning.


It should be criminal to screw something up that badly and then walk away from it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What kinda trailer is it?:laughing:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

What's the black stuff on the flex duct?

That is some pathetic excuse for workmanship! Cannot believe that is in any new home, let alone one in the 1+ million. 

The GC can't be all that smart if he keeps getting his same guys to screw up the job time after time! 

Good for your pocket book though!:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> What kinda trailer is it?:laughing:



He said it was a 1.6 mil one must be a decawide.


----------

